# New Holland TD5050



## Avery Farms (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to get some feedback on a tractor I am about to buy. I haven't sealed the deal yet, but I will probably be purchasing a New Holland TD5050 this week. I've never owned a New Holland tractor so I would like to know if anyone on Haytalk has experience with them and what your opinion is. I'm specifcally interested in someone with first hand knowledge, both good and bad reviews. I would also like to say I'm new to haytalk and so far I very impressed with this forum. It's a great way for folks to exchange ideas and perhaps save some of us a little grief by learning through someone else's experiences.


----------



## Allison (Dec 10, 2009)

welcome, Avery Farms!

I am a newer here too and sorry for not knowing much about New Holland tractors.

I believe that others here will give you the good advice.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Avery. I use several New Holland tractors in my haying operation. I haven't had any major problems with mine but it has been little things that have aggravated me. Things such as leaking fuel tank, leaking fuel line that was rubbing from the top tank to the bottom tank, hydraulic remote handles coming off, etc. The tractors pull strong and are a pretty good value and my NH dealer has stood behind me. It is still not like my JD 6430 tractors. Mike


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a TC55DA and a TL100A. Both purchased new. Fairly low hours and I have had only a few minor problems. Seat bolts coming loose, hood latch sticking. Other than that dealer shortcuts in delivery. Rear wheels on TC55DA was to be filled with calcium. One was filled, the other only partially filled. Tractor appreared unstable. Once it was corrected all was OK. I have been happy with both of the tractors. I have found that NH is really cheap when asking for warranty service. I didn't need any on the tractors but on my NH 575 baler they basically refused to do required warranty work. The dealer covered the work out of their pocket. Not the same dealer that I bought the TC55DA from. Good to have a good dealer you can trust. If you can find a good dealer, whatever he sells, I would go with him.


----------



## Avery Farms (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm glad to hear no major issues. The lack of good warranty support is a little concerning to me. I've heard good things about the dealer I am purchasing from so hopefully I don't have any issues. As they say, "the squeeky wheel gets the grease". I hope I don't have to, but if need be, I can squeek pretty loud.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Avery, I hope everything goes well with your new tractor. Was wondering what chores you will be doing with it and did you get a cab and front wheel assist?


----------



## Avery Farms (Dec 24, 2009)

Mostly baling and occasionally pulling a disc. Yes I got the cab and FWD.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Avery, I really don't think you will be disappointed in the NH5050 I run all NH equipment and have always had great luck, as a matter of fact NH even took back a round baler one year that we couldnt get to work right. I will agree that the dealer can make or break any brand of equipment.


----------

